# Help finding doctor



## bmikev (Aug 20, 2006)

Hello,
I am new to this bbs. After lurking here for a few week I think I have DP/DR. more so DR than DP. I also have social phobias. Lately it has goten so bad I have a hard time leaving my house. 
I dropped out of collage cause I was freeking out bad. I also quit my job cause I couldnt handle it anymore. now Im afraid Im going to loose my house cause I aint got anymore money.
I need help NOW. But Im still freeked out about doctors. when I was a kid like around 6 or so in 1983 I went to a doctor and was promptly givin the newest fad drugs which made me almost zombie comatose. To make a long painful story short IT WAS VERY BAD... I have never been able to go to a shrink sence then.
I need some tips on questions to ask the doctor and things to listen/look for to let me know if they are just a pill pushing pharmasutical robot or a real doctor that cares about healing.

I started feeling DP/DR when I was very young. I now know after finding this bbs what the disorder is.
The DP/DR started with my cousin who repetedly raped me from the time I was in dipers tell I was around 12. not only him but his friends and the people next door and a few others. He even made me rape my little brother.... 
when I got into high school I started feeling a bit better. The DP/DR seemed to get less. but in 1995 I took LSD and really fell in love with it. I took alot of it. I meen ALOT. like 10 hits at a time every other week or more. not to mention any other drug I could get my hands on. I was so messed up that I didnt notice the DP/DR untell about 2001 when my best friend died cause of meth. I quit using and then the DP/DR came back HARD. I think all the drugs made it hundreds of time worse.
When I read the discription o DP/DR on the front page I really broke down. I just began weeping cause I finaly found out what was wrong with my mind. 
Now I need help. 
Thanks for reading my story and for any help y'all have to offer.


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

one place to start is by checking out http://www.issd.org which may at least help you find a doctor that specializes in dissociative disorders like dp/dr. at least then, they aren't going to be as inclined to blow it off as only a symptom of clinical depression, anxiety, or the like.

as for the meds, i'd just be wary of two things:

1) any doctor who thinks he can simply medicate dp/dr away. meds can help, but a lot of research has shown that psych therapy that helps you to deal with it and control your thoughts is also necessary.

2) any doctor who seems to have no clue about any studies that show what types of meds actually have success helping with dp/dr. for example, if all they seem willing to do is cycle through all of the ssri's (which can help to some extent), but have no idea about benzodiazepines or clomipramine, or other drugs that have shown some promise in helping.

anyway, those are my thoughts, i hope they're helpful...


----------

